# hole....in....pocket



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Been out shopping for all orders of new fishing gear lately, I can feel the fire burning through the pockets in my jeans! I spent 14 on a bucktail alone. Us pike and muskie anglers are cursed. All the other guys got it easy, with their cheap plastics and jigs....


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

tell me about, nothin in the muskie size range can be bought cheaply LOL, but when u bring in that trophy all cost is forgotten


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

When cabin fever starts to role around the jingle in my pocket takes a hurtin. Thinking about those evenings when the splash of a lure glistens in the setting sun on the placid waters and the music of the drag sings. Even if there is a loss of lures its money well spent.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I just dropped 80 more last night. I've been running all over hells tarnation trying to find a Mepps Syclops spoon. The only way I could get one was by buying a Mepps Piker kit. Not a bad buy, I didn't have what was in there, but coulda got buy without them. Then I bought some more deep divers for trolling and alot of plastics (I'm a walleye nut too)


----------



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

mepps pike kit is nice, i pick them up at walmart when i want some spoons or small spinners. All those work well out here in PA on pike and smallmouth bass. Never hooked up with a muskie on those, but I havent fished known muskie waters with them either. The only muskies I have caught (a whole 3) have been on big jigs.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

If you can find it, get the lunker kit, that has the spinners you would want for muskie.


----------

